# Problems... whit my web server



## Melcu (Jan 22, 2010)

```
There is a problem communicating with your database server: DB Error: extension not found
```


I got this error. 

What should i check.

Any help is apreciated.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jan 22, 2010)

Any additional information is appreciated ... Like an overview of your actual OS, applications, versions, and error logs.


----------



## Melcu (Jan 22, 2010)

FreeBSD localhost 8.0-RELEASE FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE #0: Sat Nov 21 15:48:17 UTC 2009

Apache/2.2.13
PHP/5.2.11 
Mysql/4.0.27

Ok. 
Now what i am trying to do is to make MiningBuddy to run.

Please don't blame me. I only need help!


----------



## Melcu (Jan 22, 2010)

*MiningBuddyhttp://miningbuddy.net/news.php*


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 23, 2010)

Did you install php5-extensions? PHP needs an extension to make database connections.

Try using a newer version of MySQL as well: database/mysql50-server or database/mysql51-server.


----------



## Melcu (Jan 23, 2010)

Mm.... extensions are instaled. A new version of mysql is not a valid for my server because of low hardware.


----------



## Melcu (Jan 23, 2010)

```
There is a problem communicating with your database server: DB Error: connect failed
It seems you did not supply the correct mysql access information in the config.php.
```

Solve one ... got a new one....x(


----------



## dennylin93 (Jan 25, 2010)

Melcu said:
			
		

> Mm.... extensions are instaled. A new version of mysql is not a valid for my server because of low hardware.



MySQL should run on all sorts of hardware. Performance isn't just that good.

Did you specify the correct username and password with the configuration file?


----------

